# WHV 417 - Tax Return



## Wheaty (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just a quickie.

Me and my fiancee are heading back to UK in May. Does anyone know if we can claim back all the tax we have paid? And if not all, roughly how much.

I thought it easier to ask if someone has already done it than ring and wait calling the ATO.

Thanks guys,
Chris


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No, you won't get back all the tax that you paid. If you get a refund or have to pay more all depends on if enough has been withheld from your wages or if too much or too little was withheld.

The rules changed for withholding from 1 January 2017, here is more information: https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/...s/Coming-to-Australia/Working-holiday-makers/

Also you are able to apply to get your super once you have left Australia and your visa has been cancelled, if you are not planning to come back.


----------

